

Apple Watch: 4 weeks and 5 pounds - melling
https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/08/03/apple-watch-4-weeks-and-5-pounds/

======
pedalpete
Nice little write up, but doesn't the iPhone provide the same functionality
without the watch? So was it really about the watch or that the user turned on
the app?

~~~
melling
The Activity app is hidden until you get the Watch. You might be able unlock
it:

[http://www.macrumors.com/2015/03/13/activity-app-apple-
watch...](http://www.macrumors.com/2015/03/13/activity-app-apple-watch-
screenshots/)

You'll have to always carry your phone to record the activity, if you don't
wear the watch. It can't sit on the counter to recharge, for example. If I run
down 3 flights of stairs and back to take out the trash, I'll have to take my
phone. Those little activities do add up. Plus everyti,e I check the time or
temperature, I see my progress for the day.

I also like the Standing reminders. It's easy to sit for an hour and not
realize it.

